# spalted maple



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

Both are firwood finds, one waterbased poly and one oil poly.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2012)

That is some spectacular spalting. I love it.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2012)

ya gotta love that spalted maple ... nicely turned


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful Greg!:clapping:

You've been busy!

p


----------

